# Erma Felna:EDF



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Erma Felna:EDF*
Hello I am relatively new here but I have found this comic book and am now going COMPLETELY BONKERS trying to find a way to read it, any way to read it is fine, I don't care but does anyone know anyway to READ this Comic?(and no saying well I have the whole series under my bed I'l just read it anytime DOESN'T count)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

hello and welcome :3
sorry, i can't help you with that


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang thanks anywho


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah, just an off topic question have you ever heard of evil dead the musical? your name reminds me of it.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope but I'll look it up sounds interesting.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

okay. it is interesting.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

Why does my name remind you of that? Although that looks really awesome.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

necronomicon


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh duh *facepalm*


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

lol yeah. i had just gotten the song out of my head and then i saw the name and now they are back in my head again. oh well i better know them better before friday


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

I am so going to go insane soon if not already I mean this comic looks like waht I've been searching for for a while:A comic that contains things from my favorite movie:starship Troopers; my favorite tv show:Firefly; and furries.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

i hope you get it somehow


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Uh, are you talking about Albedo?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2010)

"Erma Felna, EDF" was published in Albedo Anthropomorphics initially by Thoughts and Images and then by Antarctic Press on a highly irregular schedule.  The series was also collected into a graphic novel in four or five volumes, although I don't remember who the publisher was.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah that's it I can't find it anywhere! Albedo I guess if you wanna call it that.


----------



## cpam (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> *Erma Felna:EDF*
> Hello I am relatively new here but I have found this comic book and am now going COMPLETELY BONKERS trying to find a way to read it, any way to read it is fine, I don't care but does anyone know anyway to READ this Comic?



??

You open the cover and start with the first page.  When you've finished, you turn the page and repeat the process.

How _else _would you read it?


----------



## cpam (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Yeah that's it I can't find it anywhere! Albedo I guess if you wanna call it that.



Well, _we _call it *Albedo Anthropomorphics*, because that's what the _publisher _calls it.  *Albedo *was an anthology comic that prominently featured *Erma Felna *(written and drawn by the publisher himself, Steve Gallacci), but also featured other strips such as Matt Howarth's *Konny & Czu*, and the first appearances of Stan Sakai's *Usagi Yojimbo*.

*Albedo *was originally published by Steve through his *Thoughts & Images *imprint.  It's had about three more separate incarnations through *Antarctic Press *(including a color version) and *SFA Comics*.

You can't find it _now _because it's _not _being published anymore.  You'll have to look around in comic shops or online shops for back issues.  That could be hard with the earliest issues, however, because of those Usagi appearances -- *Albedo *#2, with the very first Usagi story, can cost anywhere from $200 to $1,000, due to its scarcity and huge demand.


----------

